# blade length



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

If you carry a pocket knife, folding knife or jack knife what is the maximum length the blade can be. Also is the law different if carried on your outside where it's clearly visible. Thanks


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

There is no law prohibiting the carrying of a folding knife with a blade under 3 inches under most situations. For over 3 inches, you must have the intent to use it unlawfully. There are exceptions where any knife may be illegal, such as airports, schools, court rooms, ect.

Section 750.226 
THE MICHIGAN PENAL CODE (EXCERPT)
Act 328 of 1931
750.226 Firearm or dangerous weapon; carrying with unlawful intent.
Sec. 226.
Carrying firearm or dangerous weapon with unlawful intent&#8212;*Any person who, with intent to use the same unlawfully against the person of another,* goes armed with a pistol or other firearm or dagger, dirk, razor, stiletto, or *knife having a blade over 3 inches in length*, or any other dangerous or deadly weapon or instrument, shall be guilty of a felony, punishable by imprisonment in the state prison for not more than 5 years or by a fine of not more than 2,500 dollars.

*This law is for double edged blades and hunting knives.*

Section 750.227
THE MICHIGAN PENAL CODE (EXCERPT)
Act 328 of 1931
750.227 Concealed weapons; carrying; penalty.
Sec. 227.
(1) A person shall not carry a dagger, dirk, stiletto, a double-edged nonfolding stabbing instrument of any length, or any other dangerous weapon, *except a hunting knife adapted and carried as such,* concealed on or about his or her person, or whether concealed or otherwise in any vehicle operated or occupied by the person, except in his or her dwelling house, place of business or on other land possessed by the person.
(2) A person shall not carry a pistol concealed on or about his or her person, or, whether concealed or otherwise, in a vehicle operated or occupied by the person, except in his or her dwelling house, place of business, or on other land possessed by the person, without a license to carry the pistol as provided by law and if licensed, shall not carry the pistol in a place or manner inconsistent with any restrictions upon such license.
(3) A person who violates this section is guilty of a felony, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 5 years, or by a fine of not more than $2,500.00.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks

I have a 4'' folding jack knife I carry sometimes. I'm glad I ask:yikes:

I don't need any problems I"ll stick with a smaller one.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have a 4'' folding jack knife I carry sometimes. I'm glad I ask:yikes:
> 
> I don't need any problems I"ll stick with a smaller one.


Just don't carry one where they are not allowed. I carry a folding knife everyday, but leave in the truck when going to a government building, school, ect. My when hunting, my hunting knife resides in a sheath on my belt. When I get back to the truck, I put it in my gun case with my gun.


----------

